# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Bildzeitung enthüllt....

## schiene



----------


## Hua Hin

Echt geil, vor allem Eichel bleibt hart.  ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## Hua Hin

Klasse Zeitung, :super:

aber ich muss jetzt ins Bett :schlafen:

----------


## schiene

Nu isses schon ein Posting mehr  ::

----------

...........meine ertse Titelseite *FreudentränenindenAugenhab*
 :traurig:

----------


## schiene

@Phommel
Das haste dir aber auch endlich mal verdient,
Da fällt mir noch ein....Bild sucht immer Fotos für das Seite 1 Girl mit kleine sehr ergreifenden kleinen Geschichten dazu.Mich persönlich berühren die Schicksale der Girls immer sehr.Beispiel:
Ines,22 Jahre aus Berlin wartet seit vielen Monaten auf ihren Phommel.Doch leider ist diesr vom Zigarettenholen bis heute nicht wieder aufgetaucht.Wird er sich noch einmal melden?

----------

Ey Schiene

Tut mir echt leid. War leider in letzter Zeit anderweilig beschäftigt.   :cool:

----------


## schiene

Man,das ist ja schon wieder so ne herzergreifende Geschichte,wobei.....verstehen kann ich`s :respekt:

----------

Schiene


Das Dilema war bei der...ich konnte mich nie entscheiden:

Auf den Hintern, auf die Bälle oder doch ins Gesicht.........




ma kucken, ob Enrico dat stehen lässt c  :cool:

----------


## schiene

ergänze weiter für Phommel: ......schauen!

----------

was würde ich blos ohne Schienes Hilfe tun........ :super:

----------


## schiene

Leider hat sich Phommel in letzter Zeit sehr mit neuen Fotos zurückgehlten.Dies wird sich durch die Vertragsverlängerung mit Siamonline.de nun wohl ändern.
Quelle:Bild vom 10.06.2007

----------


## Enrico

Da ist die Bild wieder fehlinformiert. Stefans Vertrag ist schon in Februar abgelaufen, aber wir sind in Verhandlung. Der nächste Vertrag läuft eh über 175 Jahre und es sieht gut aus. Wir stehen kurz vor der Unterzeichnung!

Er ist mein bestes Pferd im Stall, versteht das bitte nicht falsch  :Nono:

----------


## schiene

@Enrico
Die Bildzeitung ist für ihre absolute Glaubwürdikeit bekannt und hat bessere Informanten als damals die Stasi. :aetsch:

----------

@ schiene, jetzt putz mal die Stasi nicht so runter, wenn das alte Seilschaften mitbekommen, dann  ::   (nicht von mir)

----------

Enrico mag nunmal Pferde und ich bekomme so gewissermassen hier mein Gnadenbrot.   :cool:

----------


## Hua Hin

Phommel, bist Du nu son thailändisches Kaltblut,
auf gut Deutsch Ackergaul. :aetsch:

----------



----------


## Hua Hin

Hugo, Lothar, Paul und Max.
4 grosse Entertainer auf einen Schlag. :super: 
Nur Lothar hätte wenigstens einen Anzug anziehen können. :nenene:

----------


## big_cloud

Irgentzwie hab ich die Fab Four anders in Erinnerung  ::  

der
Lothar aus Lembeck :respekt:

----------


## schiene

Eben in Bild entdeckt!

----------


## Enrico

So, ein Tag in Pink, als strafe  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

*hehe* ich finde die Farbe steht @schiene!  :: 

Gruß Daniel

----------


## schiene

Angepaßt zu meiner von Enrico verpaßten Straffarbe trage ich heute die passenden Unterhosen dazu.Bitte keinem verraten  ::

----------


## Erich

Wollmer mal den Medien etwas vorweggreifen - Morgen isses soweit:



 ::

----------

Passt hübsch zum Viagra-Artikel

----------


## Erich

Ich hab jetzt mal gegrübelt und gegoogelt deswegen: die sind hellblau. Wusst ich bisher nicht - wieder was dazugelernt.

----------


## schiene

Zum Thema Rosa gibts ne lustige Namensliste,alles Namen aus dem Telefonbuch.
Mein Favorit ist:Rosa Schlüpfer und Rosa Möschen  ::  
Hier gehts zur Liste:
http://www.echtenamen.de/kategorie.php4?id=23

----------


## Enrico

Gibts das, hab ich hier als Admin garnix mehr zu sagen? Ich will kein Rosa mehr lesen!

Gibts das denn......

----------


## schiene

khoo thot,pom lüm reo

----------


## big_cloud

Think Pink

----------


## Enrico

Bisschen Farbe bleibt übrig, bring ich dann September mit  :cool:

----------


## schiene

alles klar Enrico,muß eh mal wieder renoviert werden

----------

